# Verizon Wireless' Unlimited Plan



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Thank Gaaaad. Its about time. I have had Verizon & Nextel for a while. I have had to keep Nextel because I have their unlimited plan. Now I can finally shut off the Nextel for good and switch into the $99 Unlimited Verizon Plan. What a no brainer. Its about time they released that plan.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes I swiched Last Firday LOL


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

Clapper&Company;535250 said:


> Yes I swiched Last Firday LOL


hmm i think i orginally posted this last thrusday.. yeah it was a no brainer.. i hear that all the major carriers are going to have a plan like this soon


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

payton;535260 said:


> hmm i think i orginally posted this last thrusday.. yeah it was a no brainer.. i hear that all the major carriers are going to have a plan like this soon


Nextel has had it for a very long time.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

Gicon;535269 said:


> Nextel has had it for a very long time.


yeah but nextel sucks arse lets be real in the cities it works great but go out to the rural areas and its junk


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea you was, and thank you LOL


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

payton;535275 said:


> yeah but nextel sucks arse lets be real in the cities it works great but go out to the rural areas and its junk


AGREED...See Ya Later Nextel


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I switched too. Verzion rules. Have had them for 5 years and can't complain.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

yep and its not bad when your sales rep calls in to customer service with you to help you make the switch!


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

salopez;536570 said:


> yep and its not bad when your sales rep calls in to customer service with you to help you make the switch!


Can I have the contact information for your sales rep? I am having trouble finding one.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Gicon;536573 said:


> Can I have the contact information for your sales rep? I am having trouble finding one.


He is the sales rep. Steve is the verzion business account representative for Central Maryland.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Like my $59.99 cell one plan better. They had it for years. Have to switch when they quit supporting the phones late next year but till then staying with that plan.

J


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

i think i heard an at&t unlimited calls comerical on the radio


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I have the ATT family plan with carry over using the Palm Treo phones. Switching from Nextel after 14 years I thought I would miss the direct connect. Now I text what I want to say and get an answer back. Alot less annoying then beep beep. Good thing for the carry over minutes. My wife put 1400 minutes on her phone last month compaired to my 600.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I am waiting for a salesman to call to make the switch


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

why are you waiting on a salesman to call you?


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

nbenallo33;538123 said:


> why are you waiting on a salesman to call you?


I want to see if I can get them to match my deal with Nextel.....Monthly Discounts....Equipment....Etc


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

Gicon;538126 said:


> I want to see if I can get them to match my deal with Nextel.....Monthly Discounts....Equipment....Etc


oh i see im sure they can nextel is pretty expensive


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

nbenallo33;538134 said:


> oh i see im sure they can nextel is pretty expensive


That woman in your avatar looks expensive


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

lol yeah she is worth alot


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I have had Verizon for a few years now and switched my plan to the unlimited when it came out. Upgraded to the Vzone phone at the same time.


----------

